# Πού είναι μια κρυφή κάμερα όταν τη χρειάζεσαι, ε;



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2009)

Δεν μπορώ, πρέπει να μοιραστώ μαζί σας αυτό που είδα σήμερα στα γραφεία μιας από τις γνωστές και αμαρτωλές ΔΕΚΟ, όπου πήγα για υπόθεσή μου:

Μια μεγάλη αίθουσα με καμιά δεκαριά γραφεία. Στα γραφεία κάθονται υπάλληλοι μπροστά σε κομπιούτερ. Εξ αυτών δείχνουν να εργάζονται μόνο δυο-τρεις, οι υπόλοιποι ατενίζουν το υπερπέραν. 

Σ' ένα από τα γραφεία, όμως, κάθεται η Κυρία. Μπροστά της δεν έχει κομπιούτερ, για την ακρίβεια το γραφείο της δεν έχει επάνω ούτε ένα χαρτί. Η Κυρία κάθεται στην καρέκλα της κρατώντας ένα στυλό στο χέρι, που προφανώς τής είναι άχρηστο. Παρά την ανοιξιάτικη ζέστη, φοράει ένα σακάκι με πλούσια γούνα στο γιακά, το οποίο δεν βγάζει ούτε μέσα στο γραφείο. Και σκαλίζει τη μύτη της. Λόγω τιμής.

Αχ, και να είχα μια κρυφή κάμερα, τι θα ανέβαζα σήμερα στο YouTube!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2009)

Ούτε καν ένα «κινητό με κάμερα» (που λέει και στο _Τέλος_);


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2009)

Καλά, έχω κινητό με κάμερα, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πολύ κρυφό αν το έβγαζα και άρχιζα να κινηματογραφώ. Η κάμερα θα έπρεπε να είναι κρυμμένη πριν πάω εκεί


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 10, 2009)

Έτσι ακριβώς ήταν και στον ΕΟΜΜΕΧ που είχα πάει πριν από ένα χρόνο περίπου. Έρημη χώρα. Πασιέντζα στο πισί της υπαλλήλου, η οποία όσο με "εξυπηρετούσε" (με "ξεπέταγε" είναι ο ορθός όρος) δεν μου είπε καν να καθίσω (βέβαια δεν υπήρχε και καρέκλα γιατί προφανώς εξυπηρετούν τόσο αστραπιαία που δεν δημιουργούνται ουρές αναμονής εκεί).
Το πιο ωραίο όμως έγινε όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω τις ώρες λειτουργίας (κατ' ευφημισμόν) πριν πάω: η τηλεφωνήτρια μου λέει "Λειτουργούμε ώρες γραφείου, 9 με 2, αλλά μην έρθετε από τις 9 γιατί πίνουν οι συνάδελφοι τον καφέ τους". Λέω "Συγγνώμη, 9 με 2 δεν είναι ώρες γραφείου. 9 με 5 είναι ώρες γραφείου". "Κυρία μου τι θέλετε; Εμείς αυτές τις ώρες λειτουργούμε, άμα σας αρέσει" και μου το κλεισε στα μούτρα! (Μα πόση φινέτσα αυτό το ελληνικό Δημόσιο!!)


----------

